

Ask HN: Where do you host your explainer video? - chanced


======
PaulHoule
Does anybody watch explainer videos? I never do and if I you can't explain
yourself w text you can find yourself another prospect.

~~~
chanced
Now that was an incredibly useful answer to my question. Thank you so very
much.

------
dzabriskie
Wistia.com

